# PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Inundações Março 2013



## Gerofil (31 Mar 2013 às 18:51)

*Santarém 2013.03.31*


Jorge Humberto Malacas


----------



## Teles (31 Mar 2013 às 20:55)

Região de Rio Maior 31-03-2013:


----------



## Teles (31 Mar 2013 às 23:49)

CptRena disse:


> WOOW! Viagem ao futuro
> 
> (Depois apago quando corrigir a gafe)



Corrigido


----------

